# Miller Evolution Exterior



## CozzaPainting (Mar 29, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody has any experience with Miller's Evolution line of exterior paints?

I have recently been running into a boatload of problems with Sherwin Duration Exterior and A100 not covering worth a damn. Feels like they removed all of the titanium dioxide without telling anyone, or I ran into a very large bad batch. I would like to try something else.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

CozzaPainting said:


> I was wondering if anybody has any experience with Miller's Evolution line of exterior paints?
> 
> I have recently been running into a boatload of problems with Sherwin Duration Exterior and A100 not covering worth a damn. Feels like they removed all of the titanium dioxide without telling anyone, or I ran into a very large bad batch. I would like to try something else.


Never heard of Miller's Evolution paint. If it were me I'd be using BM moorgard or Aura as a replacement. :yes:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't do exteriors myself but I just completed two jobs in a row using the interior Evolution Matte. I liked it. They comped me pretty well to get me to try it. You might suggest that to your Miller manager.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Is Miller a regional brand?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Is Miller a regional brand?


Yeah - they are pretty big up in here Oregon and Washington. Been around since the 1890's and are headquartered in Portland. They have over fifty stores and seem to be adding more on a pretty regular basis.

I like most of their products but am not a big fan of their interior enamels.


----------



## CozzaPainting (Mar 29, 2011)

I am definitely not a fan of the Acrinamel. It is fine when it finally dries. But it took 8 hours for a single coat to dry in a 75F room. Had to go back, take the exterior doors down again, and re-spray.

I've recently tried the Performance line, and the Devine line for interior. The performance 8130 is the best ceiling paint I've ever used hands down (especially considering $59/bucket) How would you compare the Evolution to Duration Exterior assuming you've used it in the past?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CozzaPainting said:


> I am definitely not a fan of the Acrinamel. It is fine when it finally dries. But it took 8 hours for a single coat to dry in a 75F room. Had to go back, take the exterior doors down again, and re-spray.
> 
> I've recently tried the Performance line, and the Devine line for interior. The performance 8130 is the best ceiling paint I've ever used hands down (especially considering $59/bucket) How would you compare the Evolution to Duration Exterior assuming you've used it in the past?


Sorry, I'm the wrong one to ask about their exterior lines. Some others here may be able to give their opinions. We also have a Miller rep who's a member.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Miller Time!! Sorry Mudbone.


----------



## CozzaPainting (Mar 29, 2011)

Anybody else up here in the Northwest use Miller???


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

CozzaPainting said:


> Anybody else up here in the Northwest use Miller???


Im in the process of switching from SW to Miller as soon as I finish all the jobs I currently have lined up where I have SW in my contract. I will probably be using Evolution.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Im in the process of switching from SW to Miller as soon as I finish all the jobs I currently have lined up where I have SW in my contract. I will probably be using Evolution.


Why is that?


----------



## mcradice (Mar 19, 2011)

RH said:


> Sorry, I'm the wrong one to ask about their exterior lines. Some others here may be able to give their opinions. We also have a Miller rep who's a member.


 
Hey, that's me! Yep, I'm a rep for Miller Paint Company and am happy to answer any questions you may have. As for Evolution, it's much like Duration. They're both designed to hang heavy and carry lifetime warranties. Our line of exteriors is pretty simple, and ALL carry lifetime warranties.......Here's my take; apples to apples if you will.....

Kril=A100
Acri-lite=Super Paint
Evolution=Duration

Cozza; I can put you in touch with capable folks in your area. I'm in Seattle. A quick Google tells me you're in Spokane? Let me know......


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

MCRadice is the man! One of the best reps you could ever hope to meet! A good friend to the PDCA as well. Two thumbs up!


----------



## mcradice (Mar 19, 2011)

Damon T said:


> MCRadice is the man! One of the best reps you could ever hope to meet! A good friend to the PDCA as well. Two thumbs up!


 
Aw shucks, Damon! Right back at you, my friend....right back at you!


----------



## CozzaPainting (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey McRadice. Thanks for the reply.

I am going to be using the Evolution today for an exterior. Using the velvet sheen. It will be in the 80's here today. I hope this product is not prone to flashing. I will let you know how it goes.

I did have one question about Acrinamel. Why would my local store suggest I use this product for exterior doors when it has a cure time of over 3 weeks?

I asked for their best exterior paint for doors. We sprayed some brand new fiberglass doors, and came back 10 days later to take them down and second coat them and they were still a bit tacky. Called my store and they said it has at least 3 weeks cure time. Told me I should of used Dura-poxy instead. I am very unfamiliar with Miller's products so I took their advice, and now I have to pray somebody doesn't scuff the doors up before the re-model is over :blink:.

Have you heard of Acrinamel holding up on exteriors?

Sorry for the long winded rant. But I am getting pretty frustrated with product failure. Which is why I made the switch to Miller from SW. It makes me look like I don't know what I'm doing.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I have heard you can use Acrinamel with industrial colorants for better color retention.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Cozza -
Just repainted my own fiberglass exterior door using Acrinamel and didn't have any problems. I've never had an issue with it's drying time or color retention, more with it's inability to level out the way I would prefer.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

CozzaPainting said:


> Anybody else up here in the Northwest use Miller???


Yep their interior is good. And then exterior is ok it is standard contractor grade paint.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Just used Ppg Permanizer Plus which we get a Miller. It's been a while since I used it on a job, man that stuff is amazing! You can instantly tell the surface is getting really well sealed and protected. It's a clear exterior primer / wood stabilizer. A urethane acrylic. The only downside is you have to wait overnight to paint, but it dries in 30 minutes so we caulked over it. We used it over some really baked dark brown siding that was going brown again. Wasn't peeling very much, but was just hammered by decades of sun and weather on a couple sides. After the Permanizer it looked like a nice satin paint job, shined up the old paint. We will be putting Regal Select over it, which is supposed to be self-priming, but I just felt better giving a great foundation prior to painting. 
So it's mostly a hijack except it does relate to Miller!


----------



## CozzaPainting (Mar 29, 2011)

RH that is weird because the store manager was the one who told me it needs 3 weeks to cure properly. He also told me another painter just had then same problem after painting cabinets. Glad you didn't have to go through the problems I did.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Just used Ppg Permanizer Plus which we get a Miller. It's been a while since I used it on a job, man that stuff is amazing! You can instantly tell the surface is getting really well sealed and protected. It's a clear exterior primer / wood stabilizer. A urethane acrylic. The only downside is you have to wait overnight to paint, but it dries in 30 minutes so we caulked over it. We used it over some really baked dark brown siding that was going brown again. Wasn't peeling very much, but was just hammered by decades of sun and weather on a couple sides. After the Permanizer it looked like a nice satin paint job, shined up the old paint. We will be putting Regal Select over it, which is supposed to be self-priming, but I just felt better giving a great foundation prior to painting.
> So it's mostly a hijack except it does relate to Miller!


Long way back when doing churches we did allot of statues and gold leafing etc we used PP as a sizing before leafing etc. We also used for years on window sills before oil prime and paint. Now we use peelbond as no PPG dealers left here. It is a great product another PPG product we loved was there DTM Satin and also there 6-411 and the quick dry primer which I believe was 6-42.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

CozzaPainting said:


> RH that is weird because the store manager was the one who told me it needs 3 weeks to cure properly. He also told me another painter just had then same problem after painting cabinets. Glad you didn't have to go through the problems I did.


WB Paint takes 3 weeks to cure, maybe oil too, but it should be tack free within hours, and sand smooth by next day. Sounds like some kind of problem.


----------



## CozzaPainting (Mar 29, 2011)

Damon T said:


> WB Paint takes 3 weeks to cure, maybe oil too, but it should be tack free within hours, and sand smooth by next day. Sounds like some kind of problem.



There's definitely a problem. I wish McRadice would chime in. I'm not here to bash products. I just don't want to waste time or money on products that don't work as suggested. 

By the way, we used the Evolution Exterior paint in velvet sheen today. In my mind it is a big step up from Duration exterior. Covers better than anything I have ever used. Brushes on smoothly with good open time. Very minimal flashing. Gotta say I am truly impressed. Fellas give it a shot if you have not yet!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Damon T said:


> MCRadice is the man! One of the best reps you could ever hope to meet! A good friend to the PDCA as well. Two thumbs up!


I met the rep for my area yesterday. Good guy. :thumbsup:



Damon T said:


> Just used Ppg Permanizer Plus which we get a Miller. It's been a while since I used it on a job, man that stuff is amazing! You can instantly tell the surface is getting really well sealed and protected. It's a clear exterior primer / wood stabilizer. A urethane acrylic. The only downside is you have to wait overnight to paint, but it dries in 30 minutes so we caulked over it. We used it over some really baked dark brown siding that was going brown again. Wasn't peeling very much, but was just hammered by decades of sun and weather on a couple sides. After the Permanizer it looked like a nice satin paint job, shined up the old paint. We will be putting Regal Select over it, which is supposed to be self-priming, but I just felt better giving a great foundation prior to painting.
> So it's mostly a hijack except it does relate to Miller!


I've hard of "Permailzer" but never tried it. I will have to check it out.:thumbsup:


CozzaPainting said:


> There's definitely a problem. I wish McRadice would chime in. I'm not here to bash products. I just don't want to waste time or money on products that don't work as suggested.
> 
> By the way, we used the Evolution Exterior paint in velvet sheen today. In my mind it is a big step up from Duration exterior. Covers better than anything I have ever used. Brushes on smoothly with good open time. Very minimal flashing. Gotta say I am truly impressed. Fellas give it a shot if you have not yet!


My rep turned me on to some to check out. I'm looking forward to trying it out. :yes:


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

I've used, and still use alot of Miller Paint.

Evolution is the only exterior product I recommend. Kril is pretty bad and acri-lite is just your average paint. Not to mention with the acri-lite it stays tacky and soft for far to long. Want to trim a peak after you spray a side of an exterior? Your ladder is going to mark unless its been 3++++ days (yes I use rags).

Evolution trim paint is thin. It lays out nice but not a huge fan when comparing to Proclassic or Aura. Arcrinamel is the worst product I've ever used. Doesn't lay out like a trim paint should. Stuff should be taken off the shelf as far as I'm concerned.

Evolution for walls is once again about your only bet. I really don't like their products. Divine was fine but they sold to Lowe's or whatever recently so they no longer carry it.

The company I work for uses them for their pricing, which is consistently cheaper than SW.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Romanski said:


> The company I work for uses them for their pricing, which is consistently cheaper than SW.


 I switched from SW to Miller cause Miller has waaaaay cooler t-shirts than SW :thumbup: I never thought about comparing prices  I guess I better ask :yes:


----------



## Benjisaynomore (Aug 4, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Im in the process of switching from SW to Miller as soon as I finish all the jobs I currently have lined up where I have SW in my contract. I will probably be using Evolution.


How much is Evolution costing ya these days? I hear its quite spendy...?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Interior is in the upper thirties.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Benjisaynomore said:


> How much is Evolution costing ya these days? I hear its quite spendy...?


I believe it retails for $58 a gallon. They gave me a very good price on it. I love the stuff. Awesome product. :thumbup: Its all Im using on exteriors now. Two coats of Evolution. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Woodland said:


> I believe it retails for $58 a gallon. They gave me a very good price on it. I love the stuff. Awesome product. :thumbup: Its all Im using on exteriors now. Two coats of Evolution. :thumbsup:


I know you were a big SW guy. What caused you to make the switch?


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

We mostly use miller paints for the have been the best for us for customer service and standing by their product. Only issue I have ever had with acrinamel is there satin is a sheen less but the semi is fine. Any exterior I have done with either evolution or even the acri lite in the last 5 to 7 years you can drive by the home and they still look great,could use a washing. For an exterior door although acrinamel says int/ext it would not be my go to.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I know you were a big SW guy. What caused you to make the switch?


Yes, I was a very loyal SW customer for 30 years. It was time to try something new. I was avoiding saying to much on the internet cause I have friends that work there, but I feel they are no longer the company they once were. I've been using S.P. since it came out 25 or so years ago, and its def changed and isnt what it once was. Miller hooked me up with some awesome prices on their top of the line products. I'm really liking the Evolution exterior paint. I think its better paint than Duration in my opinion. 



billy the kid said:


> For an exterior door although acrinamel says int/ext it would not be my go to.


Pittsburg "Break Through" is what I'm now using on front doors. :thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

billy the kid said:


> We mostly use miller paints for the have been the best for us for customer service and standing by their product. Only issue I have ever had with acrinamel is there satin is a sheen less but the semi is fine. Any exterior I have done with either evolution or even the acri lite in the last 5 to 7 years you can drive by the home and they still look great,could use a washing. For an exterior door although acrinamel says int/ext it would not be my go to.


Substitute PPG Break-Through for Acrinamel and you'll be in good shape!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

One more thing. When trimming, add a touch of PPG Pitt-Tech conditioner to your paint and the gutters will look like you sprayed them!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Covers really nice :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

But I mainly buy it for the cool label :thumbsup: Lol


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike, you shooting them front doors with Breakthrough? 
That stuff is pretty cool!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Mike, you shooting them front doors with Breakthrough?
> That stuff is pretty cool!


Yes I am :yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It's Miller time!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> It's Miller time!


The other day I posted a picture of a Miller Paint can with a Corrona brush on facebook :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

RH said:


> Interior is in the upper thirties.


I haven't had the opportunity to try the interior version yet. I was going to go with "AcroPure" to replace the PM 200 Zero, but they are giving me a good price on Evolution, so I am leaning towards going with it for interiors too.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

So far it's only available in matte and semi. I used the matte on two jobs recently and liked it. Much thinner consistency than Devine which it was designed to replace.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wish I had a cool local brand I could use. :sad:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Wish I had a cool local brand I could use. :sad:


Well, you do have Duron lol


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

We have a local brand Cal-Tone.They went out of business around 15 years ago and are now back in business for the last couple years.Only problem is all the independent stores that carried it here back then have since gone out of business and the closest place to buy it is over 30 miles away.


----------

